# ENTJ INTP Compatibility



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

I find what he says is very true in a working environment. If an ENTJ can convince me of the reason his/her idea is important on following through with, than I'm good at participating. If I get the "what's the point?" idea in my head then we can start to have conflicts because I won't necessarily be committed to an ENTJs goals. I've had this happen with my ENTJ friend in politics, and he became very irritated at my becoming apathetic. We've worked around our differences and are still friends.


----------



## elpis (Mar 24, 2013)

This definitely rings true for me and my ENTJ roommate. We have pretty great conversations on subjects we both agree. It's when we disagree that I notice the difference in our personalities. While neither of us will concede that the other is right, I'm willing to agree to disagree, but he'll keep trying to convince me (with very little success) of why I'm wrong and he's right. Although I rather enjoy our debates, he seems to find my recalcitrance annoying. The longer the debate continues the more annoyed he becomes, and the more amused I become. Which in turn irritates him even more. Good times!

Clashing functions aside, I like having a intellegent bossy ENTJ roommate and I think (for the most part) he likes having an equally intelligent laid back INTP roommate. I think we can learn a lot from each other.


----------



## Massiv0r (Oct 25, 2014)

If you contemplate with an ENTJ, you are desperate, very very.. desperate.


----------



## RestlessCryptid (Apr 6, 2015)

Massiv0r said:


> If you contemplate with an ENTJ, you are desperate, very very.. desperate.


What the hell is wrong with you? Your like an angry 13 year old misfit.


----------



## Massiv0r (Oct 25, 2014)

RestlessCryptid said:


> What the hell is wrong with you? Your like an angry 13 year old misfit.


pics


----------



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

RestlessCryptid said:


> What the hell is wrong with you? Your like an angry 13 year old misfit.


Well, he's banned again now. 


I tried to get through the whole thing, I honestly did. Here's a key difference- INTPs will often try to find something to get out of a video like this, and I'm more apt to dismiss it out of hand. 

For me, it's never Ti-Te that's the problem, unless it's a really underdeveloped INTP who just likes pulling theories out of their ass. I've met a few of those. The biggest clash for me is Fe/Fi, because they're both so underdeveloped that it's difficult to recognize when you're making an emotional argument and when you're making a logical one. My ex and I would often have very logical arguments that weren't about feels until after they ended. He also had a tendency to be more aware of what others thought than I did, and would point those things out. Also, while I would drill into and analyze my own emotions, he tended to just avoid his and hope they'd go away. 

I think the vast majority of conflict comes down to the fact that typically neither has developed their feeling function until later. The ENTJ doesn't have the empathetic Fi necessary to stop them steamrolling other people and the INTP doesn't have the Fe necessary to know when something is actually unacceptable and when the ENTJ is just being themselves. When F functions are developing, people often overcompensate and act too empathetic or too people-oriented- I've seen it with all T types. 

I think when both are young, the attraction for the ENTJ is finding someone who keeps up with them and makes them think deeper, and the attraction for the INTP is the energy of someone who really cares what they have to say. It's a mindmate connection that, until both are mature, can be difficult to "feelsify". There's a lot of natural chemistry, but that's very different from a functional relationship. It's a lot like lightning- and only later do both develop the emotional capacity to find a lightningrod. Or it's like fire and when immature, neither has learned to build a firepit. 

I always feel as though INTPs are coming at things from a completely different direction. 

TLDR Our connection could have ended a lot more messily than it did, and I chalk that up to my expertise rather than his.


----------



## RestlessCryptid (Apr 6, 2015)

Massiv0r said:


> pics


What?

Does anyone else know what he meant or is it just me that's misunderstanding it?


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

maust said:


> Well, he's banned again now.
> 
> 
> I tried to get through the whole thing, I honestly did. Here's a key difference- INTPs will often try to find something to get out of a video like this, and I'm more apt to dismiss it out of hand.
> ...


I wasn't trying to focus on it as a conflict between ENTJ and INTP by posting the video. I think, as the video points to is that ENTJ are very good at coming up with solutions and the desire to carry them out, but there can also be a benefit possibly from an interaction with an INTP who is good at pointing out flaws that might need to be addressed, especially before the a huge effort is expended in carrying them out. It is something that I directly experienced with my friend who is ENTJ.


----------



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

INTonyP said:


> I wasn't trying to focus on it as a conflict between ENTJ and INTP by posting the video. I think, as the video points to is that ENTJ are very good at coming up with solutions and the desire to carry them out, but there can also be a benefit possibly from an interaction with an INTP who is good at pointing out flaws that might need to be addressed, especially before the a huge effort is expended in carrying them out. It is something that I directly experienced with my friend who is ENTJ.


Heh, I know. I just like focusing on the negative. :wink: More problems to solve, more solutions to build...


----------



## SouDesuNyan (Sep 8, 2015)

I also find the video to be fairly accurate based on my experience with an ENTJ friend. My friend's an information junkie, keeping up with all the latest news and technologies. I enjoy information that don't change much but have lots of depth, like math, philosophy, etc. He's very impatient with me when I dive deep into analysis. To me, the analysis is the fun part, to him, the analysis is a chore. We get along very well otherwise. Contrary to the information provided in the video, I get along with people better than my ENTJ friend. It's probably because he has very strong opinions, and I'm okay with agreeing to disagree.


----------



## Miskatonic81 (Apr 4, 2015)

My only experience with an ENTJ (that I know of) was in a Dungeons and Dragons group. I was the DM, and he was a constant annoyance - blatantly bending rules and making ridiculous justifications for doing so. Normally I applaud imagination and innovation, rules are guidelines after all, but with the ENTJ nothing gave me more pleasure than shutting him down. He got under my skin so much I jokingly referred to him as my nemesis. The truth was that I respected him, but there was definitely an innate source of ire in all my dealings with him, and I suspect he felt it too.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

The INTP ENTJ relationship is called "Relations of Extinguishment" in socionics. It's great for exchanging views, studying, doing research, but these two types will never see eye-to-eye because _all_ of their cognitive functions are different.

*INTP friendship & love types*
*ENTJ friendship & love types*

Why "extinguishment"? Writing down the INTP and ENTJ functions next to each other, they have the same relative strengths but opposite E/I orientation, successfully "extinguishing" each other. INTP functions are on the left, ENTJ on the right.

Ti Te
Ne Ni
Si Se
Fe Fi


----------

